# Warped Pan Question



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I bought a cookie sheet and on the trip home the bag sorta got twisted and turned a bit.
Now I'm stuck with a pan that doesn't sit level. It's up on one corner.
Is there a fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What's it made out of and what did it cost?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Aluminum is the material. It's a large size. Price: $1.49...from my favorite thrift store. A bargain I probably won't find for a long time.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Try twisting it more in the other way and lay something heavy on it. Can't loose much.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am with WD, grab the opposite corners and twist. If you twist it the right way it will once again lay flat.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

turn it upside down and tap it out with a mallet


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Its not a dent or ding. It's warped and a mallet, sledge hammer or a truck runnin over it ain't gynna fix it. Jest twist it Thrifty.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

tap in the right place will straighten it out ... I've pounded way too many things out in 35 years of Railroadin ... if he twisty thingy don't work break out the old rubber sand spike mallet ... a jillion uses


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Maybe Thrifty could post a pic of the warp, then you could show where to tap it, with a pic of course. Always like to learn a new trick


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

probably just turn it upside down on a flat surface and use a piece of 2x4 across it where it's twisted and tap it back flat


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Just jack up the opposite side of the stove when you make cookies.


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

throw it in the oven at about 450, it'll straighten it's self out.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

why does it need to be flat? I doubt the cookies will roll off. might be shaped funny but i bet they still taste good. That is if your cookies tasted good to begin with.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Been busy on my end. I tossed out the pan. Couldn't get it to lay back flat on that warped corner.
Got tired of the popping sound it made in the oven due to the warp.

Thanks a bunch.


----------

